# Hello FreeBSD 7.2 all locale Charset make



## ShamarDF (Feb 13, 2010)

hello l m 7.2 for all locale language big5 asian charset make say
help me please


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/l10n.html


----------



## ShamarDF (Feb 13, 2010)

help


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 13, 2010)

I did. We're not going to hold your hand, you'll have to do the reading and learning yourself.


----------



## ShamarDF (Feb 13, 2010)

Installing Mysql + big5 ( asian codific )


----------

